# Combien de <nom pluriel> + accord du participe passé



## CCeline

Bonjour,

Je sais que, avec un verbe qui se conjugue avec avoir au passé composé, le participe passé s'accorde avec le complément d'objet direct s'il est placé avant le verbe.

Mais est-ce seulement avec "le, la et les", parce que là, on connaît le nombre et le genre.

Alors, dit-on "combien de livres as-tu lu" ou "combien de livres as-tu lus"?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

La règle de l'accord du participe passé reste valable même si ce n'est pas un pronom.

Donc:

_Combien de livres as-tu lu*s* ?_
_Quels livres a-t-il lu*s* ?
Les livres qu'elle a lu*s*.
_


----------



## makushiimu

Je ne suis pas du même avis. C'est une simple inversion d'auxiliaire. Je veux dire par là que 'Combien tu as lu de livres' se dit aussi. Pour moi, il n'y a pas d'accord comme ça.

J'ai peut-être faux, mais il me semble que c'est comme ça.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans votre exemple, le COD *suit* le verbe et c'est pour cela qu'il n'y a pas d'accord dans ce cas-là.


----------



## makushiimu

Mais là, comme il s'agit d'une inversion, normalement, on en tient pas compte, c'est comme si ça ne l'était pas. Enfin, je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, je ne vois vraiment pas… 

_Combien de livres as-tu lu*s* ?_
_Combien de livres tu as lu*s* ?_
_Combien as-tu lu__ de livres __?_
_Combien tu as lu__ de livres __?_


----------



## Palilalie

D'accord avec Maître Capello : "combien de livres as-tu lus ?"


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est :
'Combien de livres as-tu lu ?' avec un 'en' sous-entendu, et dans ce cas pas d'accord ?

Ou alors :
'Combien de livres as-tu lus ?' avec accord 'classique' du participe passé ?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Combien de lettres as-tu écrit*es* ? Il n'y a pas de _en _sous-entendu et bien accord.


----------



## gouro

Bonsoir.

Est-ce qu'on ne doit pas accorder " mangé" dans cette phrase ? Mais dans le Robert, sur la leçon des adverbes de quantité et d'intensité, on ne l'a pas accordé, c'est curieux pour moi.

Combien de sushis as-tu mangé ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Combien de sushis as-tu mang*é* ?


La règle est toujours la même : le COD (sushis) est placé *avant* le verbe (manger), donc on accorde => « Combien de sushis as-tu mang*és* ?  » Il doit s'agir d'une coquille d'impression : de quel Robert parles-tu ?


----------



## gouro

Je crois que c'est le petit Robert ( dico en ligne) leçon sur les adverbes de quantité et d'intensité. C'est vérifiable sur le net.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

J'ai trouvé la page de Robert et je penche pour une coquille qui a échappé aux correcteurs. En effet, sur une autre page, on trouve : « Combien d'entretiens as-tu pass*és* ? », avec l'accord conforme.


----------



## Bezoard

Je crois que les deux accords ont leurs défenseurs.
Accord du PP après « Combien de… » (Page 1) – Réflexions linguistiques – forum abclf (languefrancaise.net) 
Accord du participe passé - COD précédé des adverbes de quantité — Forum littéraire (etudes-litteraires.com)


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords ont certes leurs défenseurs, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi compliquer inutilement la règle de l'accord du participe passé : lorsque l'auxiliaire est _avoir_, on accorde le participe passé avec le COD seulement si l'intégralité de celui-ci précède le verbe.

_Il a mang*é* une pomme / Il a mang*é* deux pommes.
la pomme qu'il a mang*ée* / les deux pomme*s* qu'il a mang*ées*
Il en a mang*é* une / Il en a mang*é* deux_.
_Combien de pomme*s* a-t-il mang*ées* ?_


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je  connaissais la règle mais je me demande si c'est la même chose pour :

- _*Combien de*_ différences avez-vous trouvées ?

Je pense que oui, et vous ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Nem'o

C’est bien cela.
Vous avez trouvé quoi ? Des différences > COD placé avant l’auxiliaire _avoir_ et donc qui s’accorde avec le participe passé.


----------



## Bezoard

> Lorsqu'un adverbe de quantité accompagné de son complément (_Combien de difficultés. Trop de marins. Que de patience, etc._) est en rapport avec un participe passé, *celui-ci s'accorde la plupart du temps avec le complément*.
> 
> _Trop de marins sont partis.
> *Combien de lettres as-tu écrites?*_
> 
> En fait, l'adverbe se comporte comme un déterminant et le nom est le noyau du groupe; *c'est avec lui que se fait l'accord.*


Accord du participe passé avec un adverbe de quantité.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _Nem'o _et _ Bezoard .👌👍_


----------

